# question on out of staters coming and need a refill



## offshad22 (Dec 10, 2007)

whats the rules on being from out of state and needing to pick up marijuana i just am renewing my card and dont know if it will be mailed to me by the time i go on my trip. i have terrible back pain and want to be able to enjoy my trip. i have a id but like i said it has just expired and takes up to 30 days to get a new one . am i screwed?. thanks

Edited by SmokinMom-

Please go back and read the rules.  No buying/selling or exchanging of personal info is allowed on this site.  Thanks for understanding.


----------

